
The most effective over-the-counter painkillers - tomjcleveland
https://www.glaciermd.com/most-effective-over-counter-painkillers/
======
sp332
This could benefit from a lot more nuance. It's safe to take acetaminophen and
ibuprofen together because they work differently. That's also why it's more
effective to take them both at once. But you also get the side-effects of
both.

